# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Preparator and Operations Coordinator, Bucknell University, Lewisburg, PA

## agabrysiak

*Preparator & Operations Coordinator*

The Samek Art Museum is a program of Bucknell University that creates meaningful encounters between artists, students, scholars, the public and works of art. The Museum presents original, travelling, and collection exhibitions and public programs that cover the range of art history with an emphasis on contemporary art. The Museum maintains an active museum collection of over 5,000 objects, including 450 works installed across the campus. The gallery programs and/or manages 3 spaces - the Samek Art Gallery on campus (including offices, work-room, and collection study room), Downtown Art Gallery, and off-site collections storage - totaling 4,500 square feet of exhibition and program space plus 4,000 of storage and work space. The Galleries produce, on average, 12 exhibitions, 75 public programs, and 36 campus events annually.

The Preparator & Operations Coordinator's responsibilities include, but are not limited to, the following duties listed roughly in order of priority and time from top to bottom. The Preparator & Operations Coordinator reports to the Gallery Director and fulfills their duties in accordance with campus, state, and federal policies and laws as well as in keeping with museum and gallery professional practices. For more information, see http://museum.bucknell.edu

*Responsibilities:
*Supervise Student Employees
 Hire, train, and supervise student gallery guides / guards.
 Manage student work-schedules, coordinating between student needs, campus recesses, galleries' open hours, exhibition installation and de-installation, and special events.
 Staff gallery if student becomes unavailable for scheduled hours.
 Collect timesheets, ensure accuracy, and submit for payroll.
 Work with Registrar to train student employees in art-handling and exhibition installation and to schedule students as needed for installation, de-installation, and moving art on campus, etc.
 Work with Public Programs & Outreach Manager to train gallery attendants as docents and to schedule student employees for event and outreach duties.
Assist with Exhibition Installation & De-installation
 Work with Registrar (project manager for exhibition installations) to install and de-install exhibitions.
 Duties will include but are not limited to: receiving, unpacking and, packing artworks; hanging and placement of artwork; performing carpentry work such as crating or making pedestals; spackling and painting; handling artworks on loan and permanent collections; lighting exhibitions; matting and framing artworks; and pick-up and delivery of artwork.
Assist with Art Handling
 Work with Registrar to transport art between collections storage facilities and galleries, to hang or retrieve from campus, and to off-site locations for framing, photography, etc.
Security and Facilities
 Open and close gallery facilities for public hours daily.
 Schedule student employees and/or campus Public Safety to assist with opening or closing as needed.
 Manage cleanliness and condition of gallery-managed facilities. Initiate facility repairs and/or capital upgrades when necessary.
 Plan, maintain, and initiate upgrades to gallery and collection security systems and procedures.
 Serve as department key contact and building emergency contact.
 Maintain Facilities Emergency Plan that includes alternate opening/closing procedure in the event of unexpected absences. Plan should also include procedures for emergency evacuation of facilities, securing of artworks, phone-tree and notifications, resumption of business, etc.
Additional duties as assigned to include, but not limited to:
 Drive box truck to transport art locally and to regional cities.
 Submit student employee payroll bi-weekly.
 Reconcile department charge cards monthly.
 Order facilities supplies.
 Research, prepare, and submit capital project requests to the Director annually.
 Deposit cash donations with campus Finance as needed.

Diversity & Inclusion Expectation: 
 Actively contribute to Bucknells efforts to foster a diverse and inclusive campus community.

*Minimum Qualifications:
* Bachelors degree
 2 years minimum professional experience in functional areas detailed in the job description in an art gallery or museum
 Excellent organizational and interpersonal skills
 Demonstrated ability to work effectively as an independent self-starter
 Valid PA drivers license (or ability to get one within 30 days) and ability to drive 15ft, 32,000 gross weight box truck
 Skilled with manual and portable power tools such as cordless drill, orbital sander, etc.

Other Requirements:
 Availability to work evenings and weekends, as scheduled
 Background check required

*Preferred Qualifications:*
 Bachelor's degree in Art, Museum Studies, or related field

*Physical Demands:*
 Stand or walk 2-4 hours at one time, up to 6 hours per day;
 Sit for 2-4 hours at one time, up to 6 hours per day;
 Lift or carry up to 50 pounds occasionally (less than 33% of the workday); lift or carry up to 10 pounds frequently (34-66% of the workday); lift up to 50 pounds to waist height and up to 25 pounds in a range of motions from floor to overhead:
 Frequently use hands for simple grasping, fine manipulation, pushing or pulling (34-66% of the workday);
 Occasionally bend, squat, reach overhead, kneel, climb ladders up to 12 feet high, lift overhead, weld, push or pull with forces up to 50 pounds (less than 33% of the work day);
 Work in a variety of temperatures and environmental conditions; possess ability to work at heights, full range of body motions and physical agility, and ability to maintain balance.
 Very good visual acuity

*Application* http://jobs.bucknell.edu/cw/en-us/jo...ns-coordinator

----------

